# The Matrix Awakens nicht auf PC: User mit wilden Theorien



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix Awakens nicht auf PC: User mit wilden Theorien*

					Im Netz spekulieren einige Nutzer, warum die Unreal-Engine-Grafikdemo "The Matrix Awakens" nur für die Konsolen und nicht für den PC erschienen ist. Im Raum stehen dabei Dinge wie ein Exklusivdeal, die Abwehr von Moddern oder auch das Vermeiden von Performance-Problemen auf zu schwachen PCs.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix Awakens nicht auf PC: User mit wilden Theorien*


----------



## theGucky (12. Dezember 2021)

Warum muss man sich mit älteren PCs befassen?
Man kann einfach sagen: Guck hier es ist eine Tech-Demo. Du brauchst X und X Hardware oder es startet erst gar nicht.


----------



## Korben06 (12. Dezember 2021)

theGucky schrieb:


> Warum muss man sich mit älteren PCs befassen?
> Man kann einfach sagen: Guck hier es ist eine Tech-Demo. Du brauchst X und X Hardware oder es startet erst gar nicht.


Naja, wie man an Windows 11 gesehen hat, reagieren PC-Besitzer auf sowas nicht all zu gut. Klar, ist eine Techdemo und kein OS, trotzdem wäre es nicht gut angekommen. Gerechtfertigt oder nicht, der Shitstorm wäre mmn. sicher gewesen.


----------



## MarcHammel (12. Dezember 2021)

Der naheliegendste Grund wird wohl sein: Epic und die Konsolenhersteller haben einen Deal und die Demo soll einfach nur zeigen, was die aktuelle Gen zu leisten imstande ist.


----------



## Ion (12. Dezember 2021)

Da fühlt sich der 4790K-Nutzer mit GTX 1060 wohl beleidigt 

Wird am Ende nur am Geld hängen, wie immer.


----------



## Registrierzwang (12. Dezember 2021)

An der schwankenden Performance wird es dann nicht liegen, wenn man eine Prüfung einer Mindestanforderung der Hardware einbaut, oder zuerst mit einer geeigneten Benchmark-Route ermittelt, ob die Mindestanforderung erfüllt ist.
Da dies nicht der Fall ist, wird es so sein, wie meine Vorredner es sagen: Exklusiv-Deal mit den Konsolenherstellern.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Dezember 2021)

Der Open World Teil der Demo wird als UE5 Projekt veröffentlicht.
Wird man also auch auf dem PC probieren können.



> The entire open world project with all of its assets will be distributed to Unreal Engine 5 users to experiment with as they wish.


https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2021-the-matrix-ue5-demo-is-incredible


----------



## oldserver84 (12. Dezember 2021)

Abgesehen davon ob das jetzt in irgendeiner Form für den PC rauskommt oder nicht: ALTER SCHWEDE, mir ist die Spucke weggeblieben als ich da auf einmal in der Stadt rumlaufen / fliegen konnte. Leck mich fett, das nenn ich mal ne Tech-Demo. Es ist zwar nur ein Spazier und Autofahrsimulator, aber so hätte ich mir CP2077 vorgestellt.

Die Verfolgungsjagd war ganz nett aber nichts was man schon hundertmal wo anders gesehen hat. Die Charaktermodelle von Keanu da hab ich schon wirklich ganz genau hinschauen müssen, ob das jetzt ein "Film" ist oder auch in UE5. Alles in allem eine wirklich super krasse Techdemo.


----------



## sethdiabolos (12. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe die Demo gestern auf der PS5 gespielt und man hat ja durchaus einen Abschnitt mit Aufgaben und kleinen Events, die dann erfüllen kann. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man dort das ein oder andere Geheimnis finden kann und das dort Spoiler für den Film enthalten sind. Beim PC könnte man einfach den Quellcode anschauen, bei der Konsolenversion ist das ein wenig schwieriger.

Ist btw. die erste Tech-Demo in den letzten Jahren, die sich in meinen Augen auch wieder so nennen darf. Das ist schon sehr beeindruckend, insbesondere wenn man mal nach oben fliegt und von oben immer noch alles recht klar und scharf erkennen kann. Da schaut GTA V oder Watch Dogs im Vergleich aus wie ein Dorf.


----------



## raPid-81 (12. Dezember 2021)

theGucky schrieb:


> Warum muss man sich mit älteren PCs befassen?
> Man kann einfach sagen: Guck hier es ist eine Tech-Demo. Du brauchst X und X Hardware oder es startet erst gar nicht.


Ich erinnere mich an die "Marbles" Demo von NVidia. Wurde hier im Forum zerrissen weil sie nur auf einer 3090 richtig lief...


----------



## Bundesgerd (12. Dezember 2021)

Letzlich ist es auch nur Werbung für den 4. Teil.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an die "Marbles" Demo von NVidia. Wurde hier im Forum zerrissen weil sie nur auf einer 3090 richtig lief...


Wenn das aber auf Konsolen mit 10 TFlops gut aussieht und läuft, müßte das am PC auch für die Mittelklasse realisierbar sein.


----------



## Freiheraus (12. Dezember 2021)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an die "Marbles" Demo von NVidia. Wurde hier im Forum zerrissen weil sie nur auf einer 3090 richtig lief...


Lag das nicht vorwiegend am VRAM-Mangel der anderen Karten? Das trug halt sehr plakativ zur Schau, dass Karten mit bis zu 10GB dafür nicht viel taugen. Und dass der VRAM-Bedraf selbst bei Nvidia-eigene Showcases eben doch deutlich höher sein kann als von Nvidia bis dato kommuniziert.


----------



## Nebulus07 (12. Dezember 2021)

Auf das neheliegenste kommt der Redakteuer leider nicht. Das Spiel wird nicht für den PC erscheinen. Deshalb gibt es auch keine PC Demo.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Auf das neheliegenste kommt der Redakteuer leider nicht. Das Spiel wird nicht für den PC erscheinen. Deshalb gibt es auch keine PC Demo.


Nicht so negativ sein. Ich glaube schon das es auch für den PC kommt.


----------



## gerX7a (12. Dezember 2021)

Ob die Demo für dem PC kommt oder nicht ist doch vollkommen egal. Da die schon recht beeindruckende Resultate auf den Konsolenb ablieferte, gehört nicht viel dazu sich auszurechen, dass es auf dem gehobenen Mittelklasse-PC nur noch besser laufen wird, von einem HighEnd-Gaming-PC mal gar nicht zu reden.

Was hier vielfach vergessen wird, ist, dass Epic bereits schon in seiner Dokumentation zur UE5 an vielen Stellen schreibt, dass die Engine insbesondere mit Blick auf die NextGen-Konsolen hin entwickelt wurde. Hier dürte es Epic im Wesentlichen darum gehen seine Engine als das NonPlusUltra für die Konsolenentwicklung zu präsentieren, also wirbt man hier vorrangig um neue Kunden für die Verwendung ihrer Engine.
Und ja, möglicherweise haben hier auch zusätzlich Sony/Microsoft die Hände im Spiel (wer ist noch einmal der Publisher für den Film?) und man schlägt gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Ergänzung zur Marbles-Demo: Die lief via Omniverse und war zudem Fully-Raytraced, also kein Hybrid-Rendering, wie es aktuell typischerweise von Games genutzt wird. Daher war hier eine RTX 3090 notwendig.

Ergänzung zur Matrix-Demo: Diese demonstrierte anscheinend in recht beeindruckender Fähigkeit die Leistung von Lumen, denn die Szenerie wurde im Wesentlichen durch das Skylight beleuchtet und ansonsten nur durch indirekte Lichtreflektionen (asynchron berechnet). Inbesondere der Switch auf die Nachszene dürfte interessant sein, da hier nur die emittierenden Materialien für die Beleuchtung sorgten, aber bspw. für die Hunderte an Straßenlaternen bspw. keine zusätzlichen Lichtquellen gesetzt wurde. Die Engine wird sicher so einiges technisch ermöglichen, aber am Ende steht und fällt weiterhin alles mit dem Gamedesign im Gesamten. Das ist das gleiche Problem wie beim Film. Ein blöd-stumpfsinniger Film wird nicht einfach dadurch besser, nur weil man ihn sich nun in 4K anschaut, man darf also hoffen, dass das ein oder andere Studio hier auch mal einen Schritt weg vom Einheitbrei gehen wird ...


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (13. Dezember 2021)

Meine Theorie ist, dass sie verhindern wollen, dass PC-Modder Blödsinn mit den 3D Modellen von Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Anne Moss anstellen. Er ist zwar auch in Cyberpunk drin, aber das hier ist eine ganz anderes Asset Qualität.


----------



## VeriteGolem (13. Dezember 2021)

gerX7a schrieb:


> Ob die Demo für dem PC kommt oder nicht ist doch vollkommen egal. Da die schon recht beeindruckende Resultate auf den Konsolenb ablieferte, gehört nicht viel dazu sich auszurechen, dass es auf dem gehobenen Mittelklasse-PC nur noch besser laufen wird, von einem HighEnd-Gaming-PC mal gar nicht zu reden.
> 
> Was hier vielfach vergessen wird, ist, dass Epic bereits schon in seiner Dokumentation zur UE5 an vielen Stellen schreibt, dass die Engine insbesondere mit Blick auf die NextGen-Konsolen hin entwickelt wurde. Hier dürte es Epic im Wesentlichen darum gehen seine Engine als das NonPlusUltra für die Konsolenentwicklung zu präsentieren, also wirbt man hier vorrangig um neue Kunden für die Verwendung ihrer Engine.
> Und ja, möglicherweise haben hier auch zusätzlich Sony/Microsoft die Hände im Spiel (wer ist noch einmal der Publisher für den Film?) und man schlägt gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
> ...


Wenn Microsoft seine Hände im Spiel hätte, gäb es sie auf dem PC, als Benchmark.

Denke eher das hat mit Epics und Sonys Kooperation zu tun.


----------



## camellion (13. Dezember 2021)

Vermutlich ist es ein ziemlich praktischer Grund. Es ist eine Demo, prinzipiell könnte diese auch auf dem PC laufen. Aber wie die Demo auf PS5 zeigt, läuft sie ziemlich smooth und zuverlässig und das ist vermutlich auch angestrebt. Um das gleiche Ergebnis auf dem PC zu liefern ist aber eine ungleiche Menge an Feintuning nötig und außer als Werbematerial gibt es keinen Grund unnötig Arbeit zu investieren, wenn es direkt kein Geld einbringt. Ich schätze man hat es sich gespart aus Kostengründen, aus Performancegründen und aus Werbetechnischer Sicht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (13. Dezember 2021)

camellion schrieb:


> Aber wie die Demo auf PS5 zeigt, läuft sie ziemlich smooth und zuverlässig und das ist vermutlich auch angestrebt.



Naja, ich habe die Demo gespielt und da ist die Framerate nur mit gutem Willen bei 30Fps, das Pacing oftmals unrund und es ist ein hässlicher Filmkorn drüber gelegt, der alles wohl cineastischer darstellen soll (ich hasse Filmkorn, auch in Filmen). Man erkennt so recht selten, dass Keanu und Carrie vermutlich komplett gerendert wurden. Die Demo ist aber dennoch beeindruckend, da es einen Ausblick auf das Mögliche gibt und das nutzt gefühlt kein Entwickler mehr aus.


----------



## WoFNuLL (13. Dezember 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Auf das neheliegenste kommt der Redakteuer leider nicht. Das Spiel wird nicht für den PC erscheinen. Deshalb gibt es auch keine PC Demo.


Hast du was anderes gesehen / gespielt als rausgebracht wurde? ... Das handelt sich hier weder um ein angekündigtes Spiel, noch um eine Spiele Demo ... das ist ein Technologie Demo für die Unreal Engine 5, welche in den Vorgänger Versionen von Unzähligen Spielen als Untersatz benutzt wird in Zusammenarbeit mit den Wachowski Schwestern um den Film zusätzlich zu Promoten. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Daraus soll nie ein Spiel entstehen, es soll nur zeigen was die Engine kann ... und dafür den PC zu skippen ist gelinde gesagt dumm.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2021)

WoFNuLL schrieb:


> Daraus soll nie ein Spiel entstehen, es soll nur zeigen was die Engine kann ... und dafür den PC zu skippen ist gelinde gesagt dumm.


Klar die machen Werbung gleichzeitig für den neuen Film als auch für die Engine.
Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.
Vielleicht kommt aber trotzdem noch ein Matrix Spiel auf Basis der UE 5.
Ganz auschliessen kann man das nicht.
Aber bestimmt noch ne Menge andere Games.
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt.


----------



## MikolajPL (13. Dezember 2021)

gerX7a schrieb:


> [...] (wer ist noch einmal der Publisher für den Film?) [...]


WarnerMedia


----------



## Kondar (13. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht so negativ sein. Ich glaube schon das es auch für den PC kommt.



Abwarten ob es sich überhaupt auch lohnt.
Die Spielmomente in dem Video erinnerten mich an die gute Zeit wo man in Spielhallen mit "Laser-Knarren"
rumschoss. Muss >für mich< heute echt nicht mehr sein.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2021)

Kondar schrieb:


> Die Spielmomente in dem Video erinnerten mich an die gute Zeit wo man in Spielhallen mit "Laser-Knarren"
> rumschoss. Muss >für mich< heute echt nicht mehr sein.


Man kann sich in der Demo aber wohl auch frei bewegen.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (14. Dezember 2021)

das so viel Unwissen über die Demo herrscht... schaut euch doch Videos davon an... die Introsequenz zur Demo ist quasi ein photorealistischer Railshooter  danach wird man nach ein paar interaktiven Kamerafahrten in die Welt gesetzt und staunt nicht schlecht über die gebotene Qualität.

Weils scheinbar kein anderer machen will hier mal ein paar meiner Screenshots und ein auf meiner PS5 aufgenommenes Gameplay Video wo ich ein paar Dinge versuche in Licht zu setzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGXGNTRaWig:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn man den Matrix Filter abschaltet sieht richtig photorealistisch aus.  Im DF Video zu der Demo wird auch erwähnt das die Entwickler mit ihrem Interview gesagt haben das einer der großen Gründe diese Demo auf den Konsolen zu veröffentlichen der war das man explizit die Leute in den Foren und auf Twitter zurechtweisen wollte die behauptet hatten das A: 
die allererste Demo nicht auf der PS5 lief und die PS5 das auch gar nicht könnte 
und B: die zuletzt veröffentlichte Demo für PC auf jeden Fall unmöglich in dieser Qualität für Konsolen wäre. 

Mit dieser Demo jetzt hier wird nun neben echtem Hardware Raytracing (und das nicht zu knapp) auch einiges mehr geboten was bewegte Objekte angeht.  Unzählige Passanten und Fahrzeuge letztere mittels Nanite umgesetzt.. 
Da wurde einigen ordentlich heimgeleuchtet.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2021)

@AltissimaRatio : Danke für die Bilder und das Video. Das sieht echt geil aus.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2021)

Krass 

Falls es mal ein Cities:Skylines 2 geben sollte, was so aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kauf ich mir sofort das Game und die dazugehörige 3000€ Hardware


----------



## AltissimaRatio (14. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Krass
> 
> Falls es mal ein Cities:Skylines 2 geben sollte, was so aussieht:
> 
> ...


da hast du ja Recht!! Da hab ich selber noch gar nicht dran gedacht. Stimmt das müsste sich eigentlich auch sehr gut für Städtebauspiele eigenen..
Eigentlich auch für die Total War Reihe wenn man das mal weiterspinnt.  Man denke nur: Ne römische Armee die gegen Barbaren kämpft wo das Ganze Schlachtfeld ohne Platzhalter Pappaufsteller Einheiten in der Ferne auskommt und dann super detaillierte Soldaten rendert wenn man nahe ranzoomt....
Will haben, Jetzt 

Edit :
was ich noch hinzufügen will - die PS5 bleibt flüsterleise dabei. Ich hör sie nicht im Geringsten. Top!


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Krass
> 
> Falls es mal ein Cities:Skylines 2 geben sollte, was so aussieht:
> 
> ...



Gebt mir ein modernes "Black & White 3" mit solch einer Grafik 
Dafür würde ich so einiges bezahlen und aufgeben 

Demo habe ich auf der Series S und auch X getestet. Tolle Eindrücke auch wenn die Welt an sich stark beschränkt ist. Für den Ausblick in die Zukunft genau das richtige zur Weihnachtszeit ^^


----------



## deady1000 (15. Dezember 2021)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Im Raum stehen dabei Dinge wie ein Exklusivdeal, die Abwehr von Moddern oder auch das *Vermeiden von Performance-Problemen auf zu schwachen PCs.*


Sehr witzig. Hat man ja bei Spielen, wie Cyberpunk gesehen, wie die PC-Fassung im Vergleich zu den Konsolen performt und aussieht.  Den einzigen legitimen Grund, den ich akzeptieren würde, wären Exklusivverträge mit den Konsolenherstellern (zeitlich begrenzt) oder die Vermeidung von PC-Raubkopien (ebenfalls zeitlich begrenzt).

Das Game muss letztendlich für PC erscheinen. Macht null Sinn das nur für Konsole zu veröffentlichen. Denen gingen ja etliche Einnahmen durch die Lappen.


konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Meine Theorie ist, dass sie verhindern wollen, dass PC-Modder Blödsinn mit den 3D Modellen von Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Anne Moss anstellen. Er ist zwar auch in Cyberpunk drin, aber das hier ist eine ganz anderes Asset Qualität.


Von denen gibt es eh schon "detaillierte" 3D Modelle für "Spiele", die du wahrscheinlich meinst. Dafür braucht man die nicht aus dieser Demo zu extrahieren.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Das Game muss letztendlich für PC erscheinen. Macht null Sinn das nur für Konsole zu veröffentlichen. Denen gingen ja etliche Einnahmen durch die Lappen.


Noch ist es kein Spiel.  
Aber den PC auszuschließen fände ich auch irgendwie dumm.


----------



## Rolk (15. Dezember 2021)

Wenn man weis das die Demo nativ in ~FullHD bei 20-30 fps läuft wirkt es gleich nicht mehr ganz so eindrucksvoll.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Dezember 2021)

Korben06 schrieb:


> Naja, wie man an Windows 11 gesehen hat, reagieren PC-Besitzer auf sowas nicht all zu gut. Klar, ist eine Techdemo und kein OS, trotzdem wäre es nicht gut angekommen. Gerechtfertigt oder nicht, der Shitstorm wäre mmn. sicher gewesen.


Wenn unwissende Leute, die den Sinn einer Techdemo nicht verstanden haben, diktieren, in welcher Form diese erscheint, ist das mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn man weis das die Demo nativ in ~FullHD bei 20-30 fps läuft wirkt es gleich nicht mehr ganz so eindrucksvoll.


Was will man von Konsolen auch verlangen welche 10-12 TFlops Rechenleistung haben? Eine RTX 3090 hat dreimal soviel. Ich finde gut das man solche Grafik (einschließlich RT) überhaupt  so darauf darstellen kann.


----------



## Rolk (15. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was will man von Konsolen auch verlangen welche 10-12 TFlops Rechenleistung haben? Eine RTX 3090 hat dreimal soviel. Ich finde gut das man solche Grafik (einschließlich RT) überhaupt  so darauf darstellen kann.


Zumindest sieht man das das UE5 eigene upscaling zu taugen scheint. Ich hatte gestern noch ein Tech-Talk-Video gesehen wo es hies die Demo liefe nativ in UHD.^^
Immerhin wussten Sie von den 24/30 fps und das die auch nicht immer gehalten werden.


----------



## gerX7a (15. Dezember 2021)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Wenn Microsoft seine Hände im Spiel hätte, gäb es sie auf dem PC, als Benchmark.
> 
> Denke eher das hat mit Epics und Sonys Kooperation zu tun.


Warum sollte es das? Ich denke du unterschätzt hier die Wichtigkeit der Konsolen. Zudem, wie schon erklärt, würden alle Beteiligten mit einer PC-Demo nur wenig gewinnen. Dass hier eine leistungsfähige Engine (auch für den PC) kommt, ist schon hinlänglich bekannt, würde aber keinem konkreten Produkt als werbetechnische Unterstützung dienen ... ganz im Gegensatz zu den beiden Konsolen.
Darüber hinaus ist die Demo nicht exklusiv auf die PS5 beschränkt sondern ebenso für die Xbox verfügbar, was schlicht an Epic's primären Interesse liegen dürfte hier seine Engine zu bewerben. Hier geht es darum Neukunden für die Entwicklung zukünftiger NextGen-Titel zu gewinnen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

*) Zudem grundsätzlich ein Win-Win sich eines derart populären Themas wie die Matrix-Film-Triologie für eine TechDemo zu verwenden. Der kommende Film bekommt ein klein wenig zusätzlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Epic hat eine beeindruckende Demo abgeliefert und nebenbei sind auch Sony/Microsoft für die Werbung dankbar und hier werden im best/worst case(???) Ausgleichszahlungen in diverse Richtungen und über Kreuz geflossen sein. 

**) Btw. zum Zweiten: Ein Release auf dem PC hätte nur das Augenmerk von der Eignung der Engine für das Konsolen-Design abgelenkt. Enthusiast-Gamer hätten sich hier mehr grafische Settings, mehr Crowd und SImulation, höhere Auflösung und mehr Fps gewünscht ... das hätte alles nur von den Resultaten auf den Konsolen abgelenkt. Am Ende alles relativ leicht nachvollziehbar bzgl. der Release-Strategie ...


----------



## 4890 (5. Januar 2023)

Man kann ja die "The Matrix Awakens" Demo mitlerweile für den PC downloaden.

Weiss Jemand, wie man die Grafik Einstellungen verstellt im Game?


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

4890 schrieb:


> Weiss Jemand, wie man die Grafik Einstellungen verstellt im Game?


Gibt es da kein Optionsmenü für?


----------



## 4890 (5. Januar 2023)

Doch schon...
Aber man kann nachher nicht herum "switchen".. habe schon alle Tasten versucht


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

Da kann ich dir leider auch nicht bei helfen.
Am besten auf YouTube mal gucken.


----------



## 4890 (5. Januar 2023)

Kein Problem 👍
Schon gemacht.. finde nichts


----------

